
Yes, Virginia, there are more iOS users - apress
http://theorangeview.net/2011/04/yes-virginia-there-are-more-ios-users/
======
michaelpinto
Not only that, but there might be more iOS users willing to actually buy your
app. Which is of course not to say that this situation won't change...

